# Ahmedabad - Cost Of Living, Quality of Life



## emailme.friend

Hello friends, 

I am an IT professional relocating to Ahmedabad from BANGALORE in October 2012. My wife is a Home-maker. We are pure vegetarians.

Please let me know the information pertaining to my below queries:

A. How is the COST OF LIVING standards in Ahmedabad?

B. I am looking for Multi-storeyed Apartment (2/3-BHK) in and around Ellis bridge, Ambavadi areas.
What could be the approximate rent in these locations? Are there accessible amenities nearby? (such as Super-Market, Hospital, Bus-stops, Parks etc)

C. How do you rate Quality of Living Standards in Ahmedabad, in terms of Environment/Green Atmosphere, People/Public behavior, Humanity/Kindness elements, Work-Life culture etc. ?

D. In view of Transportation, how good or bad is it? Bus/Auto-rickshaw/Metro-trains (if any)

E. How do you find the basic necessities and their services on Newspapers, Milk/Water/Power supply, Cable-TV & GAS connection etc?

F. Please let me know about the weather conditions in all seasons


I appreciate your valuable time and patience in answering to my above queries. 

Looking forward to hear from you soon, 

Truly,
Narasimha


----------



## thakkar.ronak

I born and brought up into A'bad and I love A'bad so much. I will try to give you answer as per my knowledge. 

*A. How is the COST OF LIVING standards in Ahmedabad?*
It's depends up on your life style. For 2 persons living cost could be around 15-20K.

*B. I am looking for Multi-storeyed Apartment (2/3-BHK) in and around Ellis bridge, Ambavadi areas.
What could be the approximate rent in these locations? Are there accessible amenities nearby? (such as Super-Market, Hospital, Bus-stops, Parks etc)*

Rent for 2 BHK flat in good condition will approximately 8K to 12K in Ambavadi, Ellis bridge, Satellite etc. If you are looking for furnished or semi furnished then it may cost 2K-3K more.

*C. How do you rate Quality of Living Standards in Ahmedabad, in terms of Environment/Green Atmosphere, People/Public behavior, Humanity/Kindness elements, Work-Life culture etc. ?*

Quality of living is very good. Women can get out even at late night. There is no any security issues. Ahmedabad is very safe in comparison of other cities of India.

*D. In view of Transportation, how good or bad is it? Bus/Auto-rickshaw/Metro-trains (if any)*

There are lots of options for Transportation like City Bus, Auto, BRTS. Metro Trains are yet to arrive. Now a days BRTS is the first choice for transportation. Just google about it. You will find more details about it.

*E. How do you find the basic necessities and their services on Newspapers, Milk/Water/Power supply, Cable-TV & GAS connection etc?*

Almost all areas of Ahmedabad are having all basic services available. You can get Amul Milk in local shop at any time. Water will be depend on your accommodation you choose. Power supply is best - There are no more power cuts in A'bad. It's available 24x7. For Cable you can go for DTH provider easily available every where. For GAS connection you need to apply at your local GAS distributor not a big deal.

*F. Please let me know about the weather conditions in all seasons*
Now a days A'bad becomes HOT. In Summer temp reaches around 40 - 44 while in Winter temp remains arnd 15-25. 

Hope this clears everything you want to know about A'bad.

Thanks,
Ronak



emailme.friend said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I am an IT professional relocating to Ahmedabad from BANGALORE in October 2012. My wife is a Home-maker. We are pure vegetarians.
> 
> Please let me know the information pertaining to my below queries:
> 
> A. How is the COST OF LIVING standards in Ahmedabad?
> 
> B. I am looking for Multi-storeyed Apartment (2/3-BHK) in and around Ellis bridge, Ambavadi areas.
> What could be the approximate rent in these locations? Are there accessible amenities nearby? (such as Super-Market, Hospital, Bus-stops, Parks etc)
> 
> C. How do you rate Quality of Living Standards in Ahmedabad, in terms of Environment/Green Atmosphere, People/Public behavior, Humanity/Kindness elements, Work-Life culture etc. ?
> 
> D. In view of Transportation, how good or bad is it? Bus/Auto-rickshaw/Metro-trains (if any)
> 
> E. How do you find the basic necessities and their services on Newspapers, Milk/Water/Power supply, Cable-TV & GAS connection etc?
> 
> F. Please let me know about the weather conditions in all seasons
> 
> 
> I appreciate your valuable time and patience in answering to my above queries.
> 
> Looking forward to hear from you soon,
> 
> Truly,
> Narasimha


----------



## hrs30

*re*

sory sir also cant tell you anything about it


----------



## kesar

I can only say that ahmedabad is the great city and you will surely enjoy living there.


----------

